
The Novelist Who Inspired Elon Musk - shill
https://www.1843magazine.com/culture/the-daily/the-novelist-who-inspired-elon-musk
======
Mendenhall
I thoughy it was going to be about "Hitchikers guide to the galaxy" I read
elswhere that it was a huge influence on him when younger but cant remember
details.

